# 1980's 'Heatform' fireplace - convert to gas???



## Big McLargeHuge (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello, 

My house has a 'Heatform' wood burning fireplace installed, and I'd like to convert to gas. 

Need to find out if I can use either vented or un-vented gas logs, and in addition, I would like to retain the functionality of the blower system. 

(Heat from the gas logs warms the chambers outside the steel firebox and is circulated via the blower fans - but would un-vented logs produce too much heat for this system to handle???) 

I've attached pics of the blower label and the fireplace itself. 

Thanks in advance for any help on this potential conversion!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 22, 2015)

Either type of gas log set installed in your fireplace will require the damper be pinned partially open AT ALL TIMES.
You are going to lose heat up the chimney whether you burn gas wood or nothing. If a room-vented set gets too hot,
which I kinda doubt, you can always open the damper all the way. With a conventionally vented log set, you must
open the damper all the way while burning. Both will also require that the doors be open while burning, as they are
more than likely tempered glass.


----------



## Sawmonkey (Dec 6, 2015)

Gas insert


----------

